# Just another no name guy



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

everyone has to read this. Who is the next Ronald "Flip" Murray. I know....do you? Stevie Johnson from the Icelandic League. He dominated over there in every statistically area. MVP player. Averaging over 30 pts and 13 rebounds. He is a 2 guard or small forward. At 6'5 235lbs he is a beast. Athletic and strong a great rebounder. http://www.willcallbasketball.com/b-johnsonstevie.htm

Check him out. Somebody get this guy an NBA tryout. Dont believe someone from the Icelandic League is in the NBA RIGHT NOW?!?!?! Ask Mark Cuban he will explain that to you.

Ok i know I have posted this in other places. But the Bobcats have no reason not to work this guy out. I know you hardcore bobcat fans are looking for someone that could be good and cheap. So call up your locall reporter and inform him of this guy. Because they might as well be talking about him

If you have any questions I have actually seen this guy play. If i get any feedback I'll give you all the details why this is the real deal.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

you've seen him play??? Did he dominate??? Where was the game you went to??


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

seen him many times in the united states
played for Iowa State
before the eustachy fall out

was the third option behind Fizer and Tinsley
thats why he never got any NBA draft consideration
see him play football as well
Never seen him play in person in Iceland where he has become the most dominate player overseas dominating in every statistical area. 

Always could blow by guys. Excellent athlete and offensive rebounder. Has the body to guard guys in the post. And the ability to shut down a clutch wing player as well. His offense has gone insane overseas as he has developed into a go to guy. League MVP. The reason this guy should try out here is because of his excellent attitude. He is someone that you just want on your team. A hardworker.

A far insuperior player from Iceland was signed and is on the roster of the Dallas Mavericks. 

The bobcats would be crazy not to look at this guy this summer.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Damn... I read his stats and those are damn good... The bobcats could DEFINATLY look at this guy.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

no reason he shouldnt get a look

he has been overlooked because of his age

he is a few years removed from college

if he played like this a few years ago...he'd be the next big thing


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

Hmmm. This guy is dominating the Icelandic league? Have you ever seen Icelanders play basketball? I would dominate in the icelandic league, and that is saying a lot since I hardly started on my high school team. Iceland is a nation of max 300.000 people. I'm sure he has great stats but you need to be able to dominate more than that league to play in the NBA. I've seen a lot of these type of american players coming over to Sweden to play and none of the greatest americans ever in the swedish league, with similar stats, have ever gone on to the NBA.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

and they dont have his physical gifts either

you must be joking? **** did you even watch iowa state???

your arent the only guy that started in high school. Your one of many...big deal. This guy is second in Miss. in High school scoring all time. He played 3rd fiddle to Tinsley and Fizer. Now his offensive game has developed to where all the other aspects of his game are.


----------



## CHawk (May 31, 2002)

Wow...Stevie as doing that?
I am from Iowa and went to 3 or 4 games his senior year.
He was a crowd favorite...and he was one of the hardest working players I have ever seen put on a jersey.
Dude is built like a brick $h!% House too.
I dont know about the compitition in the Ice league, but It cant be that extremely high level for Stevie to be putting up 30 something. He was more of a post up 3 and a lock down the other teams best offensive player type a guy.
Good to see him succeeding and hope he gets a shot.
Go Stevie!!!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> and they dont have his physical gifts either
> 
> you must be joking? **** did you even watch iowa state???
> ...


Farbror has some valid points... basketball in Iceland is probably on a level of guys you play streetball with...


----------

